# [K]WANZAAKAHMAS ART CONTEST!!!



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2010)

In honor of Kwanzaakahmas, another art contest will be held! Here are the rules: 

*CREATE SOMETHING THAT RECALLS A PAST CHRISTMAS MEMORY YOU HAVE (P.S. you can make it up, and I won't even know, DERP). (P.S.S Hanukkah memories are accepted too. And Kwanzaa. And Wiccanmas. And whichever other ones I'm forgetting). Also, the GBAtemp mascot dude must appear in the piece somewhere at least once, doesn't have to be big, can be a tiny part of the whole thing BE CREATIVE. The GBAtemp mascot dude is the floating head at the top of the website. (high-res version of mascot is HEREhttp://gbatemp.net/t51083-gbatemp-mascot-v2)

Entries are UNLIMITED. Enter as many times as you want.

All types of art submissions are welcome, not just drawing and sketching! REALLY, I'M OPEN TO ANYTHING! Here's a few suggestions:

-> You can draw it, digitally or traditionally. If you create a traditional piece, scan it in or take a picture of it!

-> You can create a craft (a Popsicle-stick scene or knit a sweater or some shit, I DON'T KNOW) and take a pictures of it!

-> Bake out your story in the form of muffins and cookies and cakes and shit with the power of yeast! (...infections LOL)

-> Sing a song or create some type of interpretive hippie dance with ribbons

-> Write a poem about how the world just doesn't understand and Christmas is black, crawling, crawling in your skin* (quite literally "/emo")

*-> Take a photograph and make it look pretty with glitter text and blinking hearts and duck-lips and GOD NO. But srsly, photos are accepted.

-> Draw a full-on comic book or SOMETHING THAT REMINDS ME OF MY JAPANESE ANIMU'S* *pees on floor*

ABOVE ALL, I WANT YOU TO TELL ME A STORY. And I want to like it.

But what about the prizes?!

*1ST PLACE WINS A STEAM GAME OF THEIR CHOOSING VALUED AT $60 OR LESS (OR COMBINATION OF GAMES THAT EQUALS $60)

2ND PLACE WINS A STEAM GAME OF THEIR CHOOSING VALUED AT $40 OR LESS (OR COMBINATION OF GAMES THAT EQUALS $40)

3RD PLACE WINS A STEAM GAME OF THEIR CHOOSING VALUED AT $20 OR LESS (OR COMBINATION OF GAMES THAT EQUALS $20)*

So really, you can't lose. You can't fucking lose. Really.

(A combination of both the Xmas memory AND artistic interpretation will be taken into consideration. So wipe those tears away, grab a crayon, and draw me some stick-people!)

*GET GOING!!! THE DEADLINE IS THE LAST NANOSECOND OF THE LAST SECOND OF THE LAST MINUTE OF CHRISTMAS EVE!!! (11:59 pm 12/24 in other words) 2 whole weeks to enter!

---> CLICK HERE FOR THE EXACT DEADLINE TIME IN YOUR AREA!http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...&day=24&year=2010&hour=23&min=55&sec=0&p1=137*


----------



## iFish (Dec 10, 2010)

What about Hanukkah? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I'll try.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> What about Hanukkah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kwanzaa*KAH*mas.

'Tis the season to not read.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 10, 2010)

link to hi-res version as requested: http://gbatemp.net/t51083-gbatemp-mascot-v...st&p=652429

also placeholder post i guess?


----------



## iFish (Dec 10, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry :s


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 10, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's not talking about the meaningless religious event, more of the newer family orientated image it's been getting.
You know, the sort of thing that produced this:

or this


I'm sure no religious discrimination was intended, so can we please stay on topic


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I did read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, THAAAT. _I'm_ sorry for that one, I misunderstood.

Hanukkah memories are accepted too. And Kwanzaa. And Wiccanmas. And whichever other ones I'm forgetting.


----------



## ecchi (Dec 11, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> THE DEADLINE IS THE LAST NANOSECOND OF THE LAST SECOND OF THE LAST MINUTE OF CHRISTMAS EVE!!!



What about daylight savings/time zones?


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

ecchi said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myke (Dec 12, 2010)

I might be in on this one, depending on if I can finish drawing up designs for my clients.

EDIT: oh wait you want sequential storytelling. Meh I might be out on this one.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 13, 2010)

It could just be a "still photo" drawing of a fond/made up memory.
Probably.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 13, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> It could just be a "still photo" drawing of a fond/made up memory.
> Probably.


Yes, yes it can.

As usual, I'm fairly open and laid back when it comes to entries. If you are unsure, ask a question or submit it anyway, I'll most likely approve...

*Edit: Kind of afraid only 1 or 2 people are gonna enter this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, people have 2 weeks to do this.
I expect the vast majority will be last minute entries either because...they're literally last minute entries or some people used all the time they had to make something.

S'how it usually goes.


----------



## Goli (Dec 13, 2010)

If I enter your contest will your opinion be unbiased when judging my entry?


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

Unbiased? Of course. It _IS_ Christmas after all...


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2010)

Do I win?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 15, 2010)

I still haven't started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@TDWP FTW NOT YET. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* I'll be doing a recent memory of Christmas


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2010)

my entry about one time when i was young and accidentally hurled my present through a window in the form of a comic strip

note:just because it looks like shit, does not mean i didn't put effort into it
note2:there is a tempy hidden in the smashed window..
LESSON:
DON'T THROW SHIT AT WINDOWS


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 15, 2010)

What I got on our School Christmas Party. For teh lulz.

We had a mix-up of names. I had no idea who I got at first, then I saw it was my wacko friend, Chris. He’s weird in all ways that you’d never want to know him. But what am I doing? I’m actually sharing him to all of you reading this.

Okay whatevs. At first, I wrote on my wishlist, a CD of Tear Down the Walls by Hillsong which is 2x the price of the minimum gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew who picked me and she was my teacher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I giggled when I heard her reaction like, “OMGWTF THIZ IZ ZO $$$$.” And was like, TROLLFACE.JPG :>


Spoiler










BUUUUT. We had to do the draw lots AGAIN since there was something messed up. (FUCK YOU NATURE!) I wrote up, “BENCH BODY SPRAY.” That thing’s cheap and not costly! Even an 11 year old can look for that! [oops. Not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Here comes the moment of truth. The mediocre OR BORING Christmas party -_-‘’
It’s sleep worthy actually. But there was food you know! I AM always hungry after all. But oh! We had the exchange gift already! YAYZ I’M SO EXCITEEED until I found out that I received a BUNCH of SILLY, SMALL colognes for babies that I WISH I NEVER HAD.  You did well again Chris. Thanks a bunch.
I cried inside and outside, but my LOVEY DOVEY BEST FRIEND gave me her body spray which smells wonderful :3
She was really nice and I fell in love with her kindness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I could I'd share her facebook but I don't want any of you STALKING her because she's had too much already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










That's enough for my story. Next is my drawing coming up tomorrow


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 15, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *Edit: Kind of afraid only 1 or 2 people are gonna enter this...
> 
> 
> ...


Because people are always willing to give up a chance to win $60 of gaems.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 16, 2010)

v2




Last year....
*I'm far far from that beautiful girl in the drawing.*





It's similar to the story I posted above


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 16, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> If I enter your contest will your opinion be unbiased when judging my entry?
> *ALMOST FORGOT:*
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mah pooket. Please enter, I'd love to see your work!



...also, why do they make cologne for babies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...also ALSO, at the top of this page, why is the GBAtemp mascot a butt-naked dude with Illuminati tattoos sucking on a candy-cane-penis?

Sweet entries so far, keep it up guys! (Also, remember, unlimited entries if you feel like drawing until your hand gives out!)


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> ...also ALSO, at the top of this page, why is the GBAtemp mascot a butt-naked dude with Illuminati tattoos sucking on a candy-cane-penis?







[reserved space for attempted drawing]


----------



## iFish (Dec 17, 2010)

He's my awesome drawing.

Somebody has messed with my account so I cannot post IMG tags....

So... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is a Hanukkah memory, yet it's a Kwanzaa candle holder :x
BOUNS POINTS

Re uploaded with the GABtemp avatar

re uplaoded again, made it smaller


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2010)

---
Martin, you must give me a prize
Even if it's french fries
Suprise me with Super Meat Boy
Then, I will have express joy!
---
I know it's not the best poem but I tried!


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, here's mine.




Just to be clear, I got the santa off google images and edited it highly.
EDIT 2: and this is my first person view of a dream I had when I was young, santa was leaving as I was walking out of my room...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2010)

---
No offence, ifish.
---
Edited: Added Tempy logo.


----------



## iFish (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ---
> No offence, ifish.



Not offended.

But how is that a CHRISTMAS OR HOLIDAY MEMORY?!?!?

.____.;

Instant disqualification!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 20, 2010)

Better start working on my poem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: DONE.






This poem was written from my personal experience. The class needed me to write a poem. That time, I was still feeling pretty pissed at them for copying from me or asking "help" with homework constantly and being ungrateful. After they finish copying, they go back to pissing me off.

Now, they needed me to make a poem for the class project. Feeling pretty pissed at them, I refused. They started to say please but whatever they said always lacked sincerity. I didn't believe them and didn't work on a poem.

I thought to myself "They always ask help from me, but they don't thank me, so why should I help them now?" I was pissed.

Our teacher wanted to talk with me about this. I was suspicious. Before saying anything, she gave me a Christmas card with a letter in it. The letter was filled with a bunch of small messages of thanks from a bunch of my classmates.

When I got back home, I was feeling inspired and started to work on a poem. This very poem which was related to this story and also the one we used for the project (worth 30% of our grade by the way).

We got a 100 and won first place. (and a lot of extra credit)


----------



## updowners (Dec 20, 2010)

Spoiler











Doing nothing on Christmas Day 

Vs

Doing nothing on the computer on Christmas Day


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to the Zoo on _*Christmas*_.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *snip
> ---
> No offence, ifish.


SO TRUE!!
herpderpipadstevejobs*fapfapfap*


----------



## Goli (Dec 22, 2010)

The memory is my first christmas with my dog, she seemed so small back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And I added snow because I don't like how it looks without it, even if it doesn't snow here... >:.
The GBAtemp mascot is in every box as well as the snowman! The eyes are in an indentation and are made of carrots :>.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> The memory is my first christmas with my dog, she seemed so small back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You *will* win without any doubt.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

I can still hope for a 2nd or 3rd place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be just taking a picture of a sketch since I don't have a scanner.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm now motivated to get 3rd place. (MUST GET ODDBOX!) 

*goes off to write a song*


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 22, 2010)

can the winner chose to get the amount of money instead of getting steam games?

like for example if someone wins first prize
do they have to have to get steam games that equal $60 
or 
can they get $60 like in money form? (paypal)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a song that I sang. (Only Hope by Switchfoot) Sorry but my voice isn't that good today. Do not make fun of my ugly voice.

erase erase







I chose this one because, a few years ago, my favorite teacher said she was going to leave, and at the week of Christmas too. She then aksed me if she could have a duet with me. She wanted Only Hope so I agreed. We were going to sing it at some sort of school event. It was the Mandy Moore version (I could reach the high notes back then). I was so sad that she was going, but I wanted to give her one last thing to remember me by. We practiced for a long time. It was a great feeling singing with my teacher.

Before she left (December 19, 2007), she gave me a Mickey Mouse doll with a Santa Hat.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2010)

Image is kind of big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










Christmas eve.
I was playing with the Wii.
I was playing Guitar Hero 3....
when power suddenly emanated from my fingers
blam blam blam
"YOU ROCK!"


Spoiler



no, my guitar controller isnt really like that


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2010)

MY Entry number 1
Christmas o Christmas,
Oh joy it is to everyone.
The great season of giving.
The birth of our Lord.

Oh Jesus o Jesus
The only son of our Father
The light of the World
It is because of Him
We celebrate the great season of Christmas

Les us never forget
The spirit of Christmas
Forever in our Hearts
                     -Vigilante

Well this is my poem for the [K]WANZAAKAHMAS ART CONTEST.
Well I remember making poems for christmas before and once I start writing up a poem I always remembered to finish it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> MY Entry number 1
> Christmas o Christmas,
> Oh joy it is to everyone.
> The great season of giving.
> ...



Shouldn't it be related to one of your Christmas memories? Where's the memory? And where is the Temp logo?


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Image is kind of big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to say what I though the guitar was at first >.>
xD


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i want to edit it now 
but sadly i dont have the time


----------



## jan777 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://megaswf.com/simple_serve/89364/

here's my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just keep pressing next.

Story:
I was about 8-9 years old.
They gave me a garbage bag, to hold my presents in.
they said a sock isnt enough.
So, it was Christmas eve, waiting for santa/ presents.
My dad called me outside, to do some stuff.
I left my Garbage bag inside.
When I came inside again,
There were presents inside the bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They told me santa just dropped by, and aske med if I didnt see him outside.
Of course I didnt.
So I went to my presents, anting to rip them all open.
But Dad said I can only open one, since it isnt christmas yet. (It was like 11:30, or something so I agreed)
I chose one, opened it, it was a pokeball.
I was kinda disappointed since it doesnt do anything, So I threw it on the ground.
Wadda you know, It was actually a spring loaded pokeball that will spit a pokemon when you throw it.
obviously changed my mind about it.
It was soooooo awesome.

Anyway, sorry about the poor quality, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*also, when the pokeball appears to be growing, its just zooming in.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> http://megaswf.com/simple_serve/89364/
> 
> here's my entry.
> 
> ...



LOL at the temper pikachu.


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Epic story :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have an effin' chance


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I don't have an effin' chance


Why not?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Look at all those entries. SO PRO.


----------



## Goli (Dec 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Look at all those entries. SO PRO.








 That face is so cute.
My entry was done entirely on Paint (W7) and with a mouse. You have a tablet, no? I'm sure you can work something out.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Look at all those entries. SO PRO.


Mine isn't part of that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've given up hope too now after close inspection.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Look at all those entries. SO PRO.


lol i dont even think mine is pro...
or maybe those "pro" entries do not include me


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Look at all those entries. SO PRO.


You draw that, and yet you don't make an entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Considering it's take me as long to draw that in Paint/Photoshop/Alchemy as it took Goli to do his :3


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a quick entry if I don't make anything better in time.
Presentation is so important so I split this entry in two on purpose.






Spoiler










I am totally attacking Martin's weak spot with this, haha.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

Crap. Must get ODDBOX!!!

I will be making my interpretive hippie dance. (that's a joke, I will be making something with Photoshop)


----------



## mameks (Dec 23, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Here's a quick entry if I don't make anything better in time.
> Presentation is so important so I split this entry in two on purpose.
> 
> 
> ...







Wo~w.
That's seriously awesome.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 23, 2010)

my entry:



Spoiler











all copyrights go to George Sfarnas for creating Being Five - my favorite comic
my entry was based of different comics entries by him
i took them and traced around them using adobe illustrator and added text and put them in a comic shape
i made them with my hand on illustrator but i used his comics to use as a source
no copyright infringement intended


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO PRO!!!!


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 23, 2010)

1989 was a great year for me. I was going well on school and barely hurt myself >-p
I asked my mom if i could receive a Phantom System (a really nice looking brazilian nes clone), because since most of my friends had some nes clone (Dynavision 3 being the most prefered, as it accepted both jap and US cartridges), i kinda was used to playing mairo, ninja gaiden, megaman, yo noid...
Then, one day, i say a commercial of a new console. A powerful one. It was the Mega Drive (Genesis for US). It was love at first sight. Sonic, Altered Beast, Shinobi.
I mentioned my mother it was a cool console, but didn't ask for it, as it was rather expensive.
Sometime that year, she traveled, and bought me it! But i didn't know, since my mother intended to give it to me only after school is over (with good grades).
As the monthes went by, i kept dreaming about my Phantom (remember, i didn't know a Genesis were bought), and while i was sleeping, my older brother used to turn on my new (and unknown to me) console and play it on my own room!






Then, later, i received my Mega and were happy ever after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just as a side note, i almost received a Neo Geo, but my mother never listened me talking about it, so she thought i didn't know it.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 23, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, never say die bro. You'll never know.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Nah, never say die bro. You'll never know.



Zero's a girl.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 23, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, I use bro (brah for girls actually) for everyone, so.... fixed.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

MY DESPERATE ENTRY:






CORRECT!






The memory is literally within the pic. No need for explanation.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 23, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> can the winner chose to get the amount of money instead of getting steam games?
> 
> like for example if someone wins first prize
> do they have to have to get steam games that equal $60
> ...


If it's through PayPal and PayPal doesn't try to charge me any extra fees for gifting money, then sure, that's doable. (But I'll be gifting the winning amount in USD)

*Great entries so far guys! Beautiful memories! Keep 'em comin', roughly 2 days left!*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

Time to start working on my 4th entry. (a sound mix)


----------



## Myke (Dec 23, 2010)

my one and only entry. I'm definitely showing my age on this one
This is my Xmas back in 1992, I was 10. I finally received the NES I had been begging about for years...it was just before the Snes was going to be released, but I didn't care.
Anyway I wanted to portray the Mario gang kinda Tired, old, pissed off, and battle worn, for various reasons...

1) To show the amount of adventures that the mario gang has had from 1992 to today (I'm sure 20 years of beating bad guys would take a toll on them)

2) To communicate the ridiculous amounts of lives I lost at mario bros 3 when I just got it ( games were hard back then!). I'm sure Mario didn't appreciate it. Also, warped checkered flooring in the piece represents mario 3

3) To show that no matter how many years of battling he has under his belt, Luigi is still a big pussy. 

4) I wanted to add bowser in there too but without actually drawing him *points to claw marks on Mario's hat*

5) I wanted to mix up the mediums a bit. I think it worked personally. 

here it is. hope you like.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 23, 2010)

So...everyone is aiming for 2nd/3rd place now huh?
Awesome art as usual Myke, I was hoping you'd enter at some point, though I think some would have rather you hadn't, ahaha.


----------



## Myke (Dec 23, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> So...everyone is aiming for 2nd/3rd place now huh?
> Awesome art as usual Myke, I was hoping you'd enter at some point, though I think some would have rather you hadn't, ahaha.



only Martin can tell who's gonna get first...hell I might not even win....I wasn't going to enter but work was slow these last couple of days so I gave it a shot. I dig your entry =)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

I am so upset right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMNEVERGONNAWINIMNEVERGONNAWINIMNEVERGONNAWINIMNEVERGONNAWINIMNEVERGONNAWIN


----------



## lefangz (Dec 23, 2010)

There not much to say since its kinda obvious... I hope


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2010)

The left side of the comic is a Xmas memory (2009).
---
The bottom right image was not created by me.
http://www.munkypaws.com/Work/creeper.jpg
---
Edit1: If it doesn't show, click the below link
http://pix.gbatemp.net/171835/martin%20con...ntry%20%233.png


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 24, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> my one and only entry. I'm definitely showing my age on this one
> This is my Xmas back in 1992, I was 10. I finally received the NES I had been begging about for years...it was just before the Snes was going to be released, but I didn't care.
> Anyway I wanted to portray the Mario gang kinda Tired, old, pissed off, and battle worn, for various reasons...
> 
> ...


you just killed the competition
with that amazing entry


----------



## Dangy (Dec 24, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

>




Damn.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh god. I'm here left to cry.


Spoiler


----------



## updowners (Dec 24, 2010)

My flash entry here.

Yeah, I'm not really experienced with the program.

Edit: Updated link.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

Ah, wonderful entries! Only a few hours remain!

Remember to check the first post for a link to what time the contest ends in your city!


----------



## Orc (Dec 25, 2010)

My dad likes telling this story to everyone much to my shame and he's proud of it. I remember it like it was yesterday.
In the Philippines, families usually wait until 12mn during Christmas Eve to celebrate Christmas.
So this is the story of... *dun dun dunnnn*
HOW MY DAD RUINED MY CHRISTMAS


Spoiler: Click me to know why I'm such an asshole now. Thanks Dad!


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 25, 2010)

So...aiming for 3rd place now...XD


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

*CONTEST OVER!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

Here are your winners:

-----

3RD PLACE ($20 value):



Spoiler













Zarcon's entry. Proves that even the most determined atheist can be won over with a combination of the Christmas spirit and giant bloodthirsty robut-suits.



-----

2ND PLACE ($40 value):



Spoiler









Orc's entry. Don't worry Orc, you're probably adopted anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-----

1ST PLACE OMG! ($60 value) :



Spoiler









Myke's entry. The longer I stare at it, the more I want it tattoo'd onto my left butt-cheek. Simply mystifying, the level of detail... UNGH. Blows my brains.


*
Great job to everyone who entered, I loved every single last memory, and the interpretations presented were amazing! Here's to another year of great art...! 

May you all have a wonderful day, Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(winners, PM me with your Steam UserID or E-mail address linked to the Steam account along with your list of games)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh well, I'll try again next time.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2010)

Dang it.
Wanted to win atleast 2ndplace. Oh well. I guess I should put in more effort next time.


----------



## iFish (Dec 25, 2010)

Goood job everybody. 

Martin should be happy. I woke up early to view who one :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 25, 2010)

MYKE.
Buy me a game, please? 


Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> MYKE.
> Buy me a game, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This for me too.


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winners I guess.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 25, 2010)

I never thought I'd see the day when Infinite Zero didn't whorwin one of [M]'s contests, this is rather odd.

Congrats to all the winners, especially to Zarcon who is currently seeking world domination in a rather small mecha, and Orc who's entry was rather funnier than I anticipated.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd see the day when Infinite Zero didn't whorwin one of [M]'s contests, this is rather odd.



*OH YOU...*






----------

*ALSO, IF YOU WERE ONE OF THE OTHER 15 PEOPLE THAT ENTERED AND DIDN'T WIN (someone should double-check that number for me)...

I was visited by three ghosts in my sleep last night and came up with an idea I think you all might like...

I'll make an surprise announcement for the other 15 of you entrants in about 3 and a half hours... SO STICK AROUND.*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## iFish (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god....I'm excited :s

Also, Orc told me on Steam he was gonna enter after the deadline so he wouldn't win.....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 25, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Oh god....I'm excited :s
> 
> Also, Orc told me on Steam he was gonna enter after the deadline so he wouldn't win.....


He also told me how funny it is to trick you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I must say that I concur.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just post it now


----------



## Goli (Dec 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Say it already o: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
...
Why are you so charitable, btw?


----------



## mameks (Dec 25, 2010)

Not surprised at first.
It's seriously awesome.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

its been more than 4 hour 30 mins
POST IT
IM EXCITED


----------



## Goli (Dec 25, 2010)

Ooo Martin changed his avatar. It's a sign!
I just noticed it says "[...]an surprise announcement[...]" and it should be "a surprise announcement".
Martin probably forgot to edit the "an" after adding the "surprise".


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

and hes viewing this thread

post it martion martin


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

LOLK, I'm out and posting from phone dayum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, the following 15 users entered the contest but didn't place in the top three, however, I can truly say I loved every entry! (yes, even the candy cane ding-dong suck-suck):

TDWP FTW

mercluke

Infinite Zero

iFish

SoulSnatcher

DeadLocked

KingdomBlade (DAT VOICE) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




updowners

Goli

naglaro00

Vigilante

jan777

kiafazool (wat dat name mean?)

toguro_max (lol, guro)

lefangz

Yea, so... the 15 of you...



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2010)

Orc: That's a pretty funny story.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> LOLK, I'm out and posting from phone dayum...
> 
> 
> ...


wow 4 hours for that
no surprise
wow im surprised 

and my name means something in the language of URDU


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

...EACH one of you 15 named in that list:



Spoiler



You win a game or combination of games that equal $10 or less on Steam. Send me your SteamID or E-mail address linked to your SteamID with your choices and the games.

If you're trying to take advantage of today's daily deals, remember that they expire tomorrow! If you want to wait a bit to see what other deals pop-up, that's fine, just shoot me a PM whenever you want. (winter sales end around Jan 3rd, though!)



MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## Goli (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> ...EACH one of you 15 named in that list:
> 
> 
> ...


I was like 




but then I was like


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> ...EACH one of you 15 named in that list:
> 
> 
> ...


ty
thats about $150 + $120 = $270
man where do you get the money to giveaway


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

I was hoping none of you would bust out the calculators... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Santa funded me.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

wow i cant thank you enough


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2010)

You're freaking awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a whole lot of money you're spending, though.


----------



## mameks (Dec 25, 2010)

Edit: phone decided to cut out the text I wrote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's seriously awesome|nice, Martin.

Also: Tengen Toppa Squirtle Lagann.


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!

I hope there'll be some more awesome sales on Steam soon.


----------



## iFish (Dec 25, 2010)

You made me one happy fish, Martin!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 25, 2010)

_HHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG_
Congrats


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2010)

So awesome! 
Thanks Martin!


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you Martin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very nice way to start my morning


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2010)

ZOMG exactly what I need.
Heroes of Newerth dropped their prices to 10$ for Christmas! Thanks Martin!

(Ill be getting my prize in Paypal.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 25, 2010)

Yay! Thanks Martin!
Good thing I entered although I know Myke was always gonna win... or janouis. Wait, why didn't he enter anyway lol
Looks like the indie packs caught my eyes. I dont think my laptop can run the Batman game...


Add me guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://steamcommunity.com/id/IZ09/


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 26, 2010)

Just like Janice (from Friends) used to say: "Oh. My. Gawd!".
Wow, thank you, you actually liked it >-p
And to think i almost didn't try...


----------



## redact (Dec 26, 2010)

[m]: i just entered for the fun of it but would it be ok if i pass on the $10 steam offer to orc or antoligy?


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, Martin, you're incredibly generous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could do stuff like this, but unfortunately, I don't have enough funds to do so. I still like to do contest every now and then though.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot! And my voice isn't that good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks anyways! Just PM'ed you. (you got 2 since I forgot to put my e-mail on the first one)


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone that has PM'd me at this point has had their gifts sent out. 

If you've PM'd me and haven't received your gifts yet, resend the PM's, it might not have went through (happened to a few people yesterday too).

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2010)

I cant believe it,I finnaly won something.
Thanks Martin the very first contest I ever won


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'll wait for tomorrows deals


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, don't know if this is true or not, but I heard that some of the more popular Steam Daily Deals will be making a return sometime soon... purely a rumor, but would be great if it happened, though.


----------



## updowners (Dec 26, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Yea, don't know if this is true or not, but I heard that some of the more popular Steam Daily Deals will be making a return sometime soon... purely a rumor, but would be great if it happened, though.



Super Meat Boy is on special for 3.75 again today so I think so.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Martin! Got my moneyzzz.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 27, 2010)

?(????)​WRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

and I would have gotten away with it.... if it weren't for you blasted Orc :C


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 29, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> ?(????)​WRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> and I would have gotten away with it.... if it weren't for you blasted Orc :C


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i approve of this message


----------

